# Rechtsklick deaktivieren



## Karl Förster (10. Februar 2001)

Hallo Leute, 

ich such nach einer Lösung, mit der ich den rechtsklick in den Browsern deaktiviere.

Eine Lösung für IE und NS 4.x hab ich schon aber für den Netscape 6 fehlt mir noch was.


Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. Februar 2001)

naja, man kann die strg usw tasten auch sperren, oder jedenfalls mit anderen funktionen versehen.. *G* 




REGARDS @ Kojote


----------



## Dizzybaer (11. Februar 2001)

ich wollte ja nur, dass workaholic auch dies beachtet bei seinen Scripten!!


----------



## Klon (11. Februar 2001)

An den Source und die graphics kommt man eh über den cache.
Eine Lösung für Netscape 6 ... hm versteht der jetz kein basic Jscript mehr? *g

Also da würde ich einfach drauf verzichten, weil die die NetScape 6 nutzen eh zu blöd sind um den source zu verstehen muha *SORRY

Ich schau aba mal was ich finde.

Klon


----------



## Karl Förster (11. Februar 2001)

*thx*

Danke erstmal an euch...


----------



## TNT (16. Februar 2001)

Das ist ja schön das ihr wisst wie das geht. Ich weiss es aber nicht! SAgt mal bitte wie krieg ich das hin, nur so aus Neugier.


----------



## Dizzybaer (17. Februar 2001)

ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nils Hitze (17. Februar 2001)

*Nur mal so eine Frage :*

Wozu ?
Ich geb's zu, ich hab momentan auch noch den Skript.
Aber wozu soll daß gut sein ? Wenn ich es darauf an-
lege, bekomme ich den Code immer und die DauDeppen
haben eh keine Ahnung von Scourcecodes. Wäre es nicht
viel sinnvoller auf OpenScource zu setzen. Da lernen
alle was und es gibt auch noch Anerkennung.

Pfote


----------



## Klon (17. Februar 2001)

Also das der gute da seinen Namen reintut als "Original von", ja, das is ja wohl mehr als zu hochgegriffen *lol

Ich frage auch, wozu?!
Das ist doch blödsinnig das braucht kein Mensch, jeder kommt an die Grafiken, an den Code, einfach an alles.

Greets,

Klon


----------



## Dizzybaer (17. Februar 2001)

ich frage mich, warum man seine Seiten schützen möchte, es kommen eh alle drauf und was bringt es, wenn man die seiten kopiert?????


----------



## RIDDLER (6. Mai 2001)

mmmhhh, also man kann seinen quelltext schon ziemlich sicher machen!
1. Mausklicks (mitte + rechts) deaktivieren
[Der bug bei nur rechts: Mouse3 drücken [+halten]
2. Tasten deaktivieren (Damit is shift+F10 auch weg).
3. Seite per JScript verschlüsseln
[hab ich nur einmal gesehn - konnte man aber auch "knacken" indem man befehl-zum-decodieren() in die adresszeile eingegeben hat]
4. ich glaube es gab da auch was von nocache oder so ... irgendwie schwirrt mir da sowas noch im kopf rum [obwohl es ja eigentlich nicht gehen dürfte]

mmh, also, wenn es dieses "du packst mich ned in den cache" wirklich gibt [hab echt kui ahnung mehr ...] dann IST es moeglich den quelltext zu sichern [1-4] ...


----------



## Klon (6. Mai 2001)

Nein das ist nicht möglich.
Bei PHP/ASP/PERL Scripten ja, nur niemals der HTML/JScript Teil.

Verschlüßeln: CYberarmy hat sowas mal angeboten, ehm hallo hirn? Das Laden dauert wesentlich länger und wozu?! Welcher HTML/Jscript Code wäre denn bitte schützenswert?! 


Sag mir ne Seite wo du glaubst das niemand mehr an den Source kommt und ich schick dir den Source per mail.


----------



## ernii (6. Mai 2001)

Also ich kann ja verstehen das ihr Angst davor habt das euer novagenialer Sourcecode geklaut wird, aber habt ihr euch mal überlegt das die Rechte Maustaste auch sehr nützliche Funktionen hat? Die nicht nur dazu da sind euch "zubeklauen".
Ich meine wenn ihr soviel Angst davor habt das jemand euren, bestimmt fantastischen, Quelltext klaut, dann stellt ihn doch einfach nicht ins Internet. Das ist garantiert viel sicherer als sämtliche Tasten zu sperren und den Quelltext zu verschlüsseln.

Also ich habe auf Seiten wo mit ähnlichen Tricks gearbeitet wird immer das Gefühl, das ich als Feind und nicht als Benutzer (vielleicht könnte man sogar beinahe Kunde sagen) gesehen werde.

Also wenn ihr gerne diesen Eindruck hinterlassen wollt, bitte.
An den Quelltext kommt man so oder so ran, wenn man es will.

cu
ernii


----------



## RIDDLER (6. Mai 2001)

Mir geht es dabei nicht darum, dass ich meine Seiten verschluesseln will - sondern mehr um die theorie!
Bei w-a-r-e-z seiten ist das z.b. schon wichtig (wegen den links [wenn man nen eigenen FTP verlinkt oder so])...

Bis jetzt bin ich auch immer an den Quelltext gekommen - ist ja auch ned schwer!


----------



## ernii (6. Mai 2001)

Welche Theorie?
Die Links kriegen die Leute doch sowieso, wenn du sie auf der Seite hast.
Interessant finde ich das besonders die warez Raubkopier angst davor haben das man bei ihnen was klaut.

cu
ernii


----------



## mi-6master (18. Mai 2001)

*codeklau*

Ich freu mich immer, wenn ich eine gute design idee hab, und andere es entsperechend nachmachen; die meiste Anerkennung (gerade von den wirklich guten) bekommt man doch eh nur, wenn sie erst den code sehn, und merken, dass es der eigene ist.


----------



## wet (1. Juni 2001)

*fame*

fame :-- 
sehts doch so wie bei graffiti ihr müsst euer design einfach nur so bringen das man eure handschrift darin gar nich wechlassen kann ohne dass es danach ******** aussieht und für einen reinen grafiker wie mich gibt es nichts geileres wenn ein "zug" mit meinem namen durch das "netz" fährt und mich der welt offenbahrt.

cu, wet

kind der lust staub sollst du sein kind der sünde komm herein


----------



## [FHN]_Spice (4. Juli 2001)

Meistens kriegt man den Quelltext bzw Bilder wenn man rechts drückt - jetzt halten- die Warnmeldung mit links wegklicken - rechts immer noch halten - jetzt rechts loslassen.

Das geht auch bei --> http://www.martinkrause.de.vu <--


----------



## S.A.M (16. September 2001)

ihr machts euch immer soooooo schwer    

fügt mal den code hier in <body> ein

sieht dann so aus:

```
<body ndragstart="return false" onselectstart="return false" oncontextmenu="return false">
```

erklärung:

ndragstart="return false"       <<<<<<<<<<<kein Drag&Drop

onselectstart="return false"    <<<<<<<<<<<kein Markieren

oncontextmenu="return false"    <<<<<<<<<<<kein Kontextmenü (nur IE)



Hope that helps  

MfG

S.A.M


----------



## force2k1 (18. September 2001)

*...*

eigentlich kann man es nicht richtig schützen !

aber wenn du was gutes haben dann würde ich mir html guard zulegen der veschlüsselt den kompletten code und deaktiviert rechtsklick und noch mehr funktion !

such am besten mal in google ich weiss die url nicht mehr !


----------

